# Juicy Hole



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

So my Bro and I and three of my cousins did some Camping this weekend at a G spot. Fishing was great for all except for myself. My cousins hooked up with two Juicy browns from his pontoon. One was 23 Inches and 2.5 Lbs and the other was 25 Inches and 3 Lbs. My other cousin reeled in a juicy small mouth and a 24 inch Walley.
My brother caught a 20 inch rainbow, but boy it is a juicy one weighing in at 3 lbs. And another bow for my older cousin was 20 inches and 2.5 lbs, and a 13 inch perch. Biggest perch I have seen in Utah. All they were using was Rapalas, and panther Martin spinners and minnows of the bottom.
Unfortunaly there will be no pics considering my camera was dropped in the lake. Also my air valve for my pontoon broke and My axel is leaking due to driving my blazer like it was paid off. And I lost two of my Fav Mepps. When it rains it pours I guess.
I did not disclose the Name of this lake for a reason.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

No pics...no names....no location. I can only conclude this is pulp fiction!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Here let me just give my digital camera CPR and see what happens. Maybe some voodoo will bring it back too life..
I will get some pics as soon as I save up another 400$ for a new one, by them there fish should be digested enough to get another pic as it some out.....Its still a brown trout, right?

The reason I did not disclose the name or location was out of respect for my cousins. This is one of their favorite fishing holes, that does not get alot of pressure... and they let me and my brother tag along. I would love to go fishing with them again and I do not want to expose their favorite spots, as I nor would any one else want their favorite hole over fished. I just posted this trip to show what a great time we had thats all.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

A 25" brown only weighing 3 lbs, that's not juicy.  Hey pirate, I think it's time to get a new scale!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Its juicy enough for me, when you get use to the skinny snake browns out of Jordanelle. I have my Definition of juicy and you have yours.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Sounds like the cousins hooked it up pretty well. Sorry your day turned out so different.

By the species present, you're fishing at a mini (more reliable) Deer Creek.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice trip! Sounds like Starvation to me.

Sorry about the camera and the truck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can respect you wanting to keep a location like that close to your vest! Glad you at least got some nice fish for all the property damage you had happen to you! That is why I won't spend more than $100 bucks on a fishing camera, accidents tend to happen to them!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Or you can spend less than $250 and get a 7.2 mp waterproof digicam. It doesn't float though.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

It was the family camera... ooops


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

all i can think of "JUICY" !!!!


----------

